# First of two offices we did this week.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cameo from yours truly with the pot shot.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice vidio, my pro shot's cleaner than that one, prob. need to use mine more:thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It was brand new when I started. LOL


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice work! that sprayer seems to be the ticket...........thanks for the shot of the liners in action too............:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice video! :thumbsup:

I didnt think you were suppose to push oil through the Proshot.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I liked your video and the job looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Johnson-Home-Construction/140907825937753?sk=wall


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice video! :thumbsup:
> 
> I didnt think you were suppose to push oil through the Proshot.


I was told just not hot solvents, they would swell the packings. The new FF one Scott I believe can handle them. 

It is a pita compared to a gravity fed gun for doing those cubbie holes, and hard to reach places. I would tilt the gun out of habit and it would loose prime.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I was told just not hot solvents, they would swell the packings. The new FF one Scott I believe can handle them.
> 
> It is a pita compared to a gravity fed gun for doing those cubbie holes, and hard to reach places. I would tilt the gun out of habit and it would loose prime.


Is that a Truecoat? Thought I saw a cord. Yes, losing prime can be a pain when going into awkward angles inside boxes. That's a whole lot of box. I probably would have brought the g40 in. Great job. Did you apply the chair rail or was it camouflaged in there in the befores?

And yes, the psff is hot solvent safe.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes truecoat not the pot shot. I didn't install the chair, it was a brown paint before. 

The local store manager had a finish pro 290 he demoed that I looked at on Friday. I picked it up Monday, and apparently he didn't know that it was never cleaned. 

Dried oil in the unit, and I think it tumbled out of someones truck to boot. I got all set up, and then found out the unit was totally locked up with dried paint. 

Thats when I bought the truecoat.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great! I look at them proshots every time I'm in the store. My wife and I we're in SW in vegas today. I told her when I can justify it, I will be getting one of them. Thanks great video


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Gabe, I was the same as you never could justify one. Until I found myself 30 miles away from my sprayers and needed one.  

Hand painting those built-ins was out of the question and would have cost me a day. Much cheaper, and easier to buy one then.


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

Graco is coming out with a backpack attachment for the TruCoat, holds a gallon of paint and takes away the issue of losing prime in confined spaces. They showed one at our Pro Show.


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

Check it out!

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/338359/$file/338359E.pdf

The extensions look cool too!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I could see me using the extensions, and maybe even the backpack.


----------

